# JAKARTA PROJECT 2009 - FINISH



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Central Park @ Podomoro City Superblock*


This project consists of :

• a 5 storeys mall with a floor space of about 16,332 square meters

• three 49 storey apartment towers with a floor space of about 137,000 square meters

• a 41-storey office with a floor space of about 83,000 square meters

• a 6-storey hotel with a floor space of about 26,000 square meters

Shopping Centre will have 3 Atrium
*-Temperate Atrium*



*-Tropical Atrium*



*-Artic Atrium*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Terminal 3 Soekarno-Hatta International Airport, Jakarta*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Area 24*

Site Area :24,770 square metres
Gross Floor Area:140,000 square metres
Building Height (metres) :130
Building Height (storeys) :30 (office); 28 (apartment)
Construction Start Date :1Q 2009
Scheduled Completion Date :2011



Area 24 mixed-use complex is located adjacent to the intersection of business and commercial activity, along the peripheral line of central Jakarta (Pancoran district) and the commercial-residential district in south Jakarta (Kalibata district).

The complex consists of 558 residential units, 49,396-square metre of office space and 7,316-square metre of commercial activity on the ground level. Following the need to clearly define private and public domains, the two apartments buildings were shifted to the back, while the office tower acts as an outstanding landmark in front.



The office tower is composed of ellipse-shaped floor plates to maximise the surrounding view and a white archway frame to symbolise the gate between the two districts. In magnifying this symbol, instead of having a solid crown, a hole is created at the peak of the tower to amplify the visual impact of the gate in connecting the two districts. Other smaller Morse-code-like holes help ‘break’ the solid surface of the white arch frame.



At the entrance area on the ground floor, a welcoming gesture of linear and undulating strip was seamlessly blended into the surrounding urban milieu. In contrast to the plain white colour and glass surface of the tower, this strip façade has a more festive texture and colour to reflect the vibrant commercial-recreational activity on the inside. Visitors are led through a circular retail promenade as transition between the vehicle area and pedestrian zone before arriving at the main garden. The central open area connecting the two apartment and office towers is a green oasis filled with foliage for residents, office workers and visitors to interact and mingle. The other garden next to the eastern apartment has a modern lagoon that also doubles up as a water catchment area besides being a recreational facility. The lagoon is surrounded by several pilotis to enhance permeability and visual access. Other green spaces such as sky lounges and roof garden were also incorporated in the apartment buildings.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lippo Village Circuit *



The 3.2km street course runs clockwise around the streets of Lippo Village, near the capital city Jakarta. It comprises of 12 turns and was designed by famous track designer Herman Tilke, from the renowned Tilke Gmbh.

The circuit is designed to meet all of the stringent FIA safety regulations, while still providing a challenging and exciting track with an estimated average speed of 176km/h, and the top speed reaching over 300km/h.



The temporary street circuit is being built within a community setting but has been designed to minimise disruption to the community while showcasing Lippo Village, the surrounding businesses, and areas.

Planned additions to the buildings in the famous Pelita Harapan University (UPH) will double up as the pit lane complex during the A1GP event, which outside each year’s race week be utilised as part of the University’s infrastructure. New roads around the township are also to be constructed with the long-term growth of Lippo Village in mind.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*The Senayan Archipelago*



This appears to be what's planned for that empty plot of land next to Plaza Senayan and currently U/C Sentral Senayan II office tower.

based on the design pictures and the scale provided, the main tower will be approx 200m tall. The architect is URBANE.

Site area : 4.6 Ha.
Building area: 220,000 m2
Function : Exhibition hall, Multi purpose Hall, Office, Hotel, Lifestyle and Entertainment Centre.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Redevelopment of Station Manggarai*





*Manggarai Commercial Centre *

Take a look of this concept, it's been a while and looks interesting to discuss, project in 72 hectare site to contain:

-Manggarai Retail and Office Space Complex,
-Manggarai Integrated Terminal:
-Passenger Terminal,
-Cargo Terminal
-Warehouse
-Airlines check-in counter area,
-Bus interchange
-Elevated Railway Track.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Solitaire Mix Used*

Location: Jl. TB Simatupang
No of tower: 4 + 2 (twin with skybridge)
No of floor: 40 each
Height: slightly more than 200m each
No of Helipad: 1 each @ 40th storey

2 storey of podium and 3 level of basement. The skybridge is located at 17th storey.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Sahid Perdana Towers*

Site Area: 5,600 square metres
Gross Floor Area: 152,444 square metres
Building Height (metres) : 210
Building Height (storeys) :Office: 45; Hotel: 50
Expected Construction Completion Date :Mid-2009



Contributing to Jakarta’s efforts to meet the demands for high-end office space, the Sahid Perdana Towers, located in the Sahid City Superblock in the heart of the city’s central business district, consist of two main towers: a 50-storey five-star hotel and a 45-storey office building. At ground level the twin towers flank a graceful globe-like exhibition hall and performing arts centre; the same shape is mirrored by the ‘spa in the sky’ that connects the two towers higher up.

The client sought a building that illustrated both modern design and Javanese culture, an aim the architects achieved through the towers’ shape and envelope. The Sahid Perdana Towers’ sleek elliptical shape has a distinctly modern aesthetic while also reflecting a Javanese symbol, the twin lotus. The towers are rotated in such a way to preserve views from both buildings.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*The Campuan, Bali Island, Indonesia*



Site Area: 8,000 square metres
Gross Floor Area :2,500 square metres
Building Height (storeys) :2 (maximum)
Expected Construction Completion Date :April 2009


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Jakarta Financial Tower*

Site Area :5,600 square metres
Gross Floor Area :25,000 square metres
Building Height (metres) :87.2
Building Height (storeys) :14
Expected Construction Completion Date :June 2009



The sleek Financial Tower, shaped like an egg standing on its end, is located in Rasuna Epicentrum, a new lifestyle superblock made up of 18 different buildings, including office and residential space, in Jakarta’s Kuningan district. The Rasuna Epicentrum will be the first development in the Indonesian capital to unify the live-work-and-play concept within one large project, integrating high-quality urban amenities and progressive architecture. The Financial Tower serves as the anchor for the superblock.

The Financial Tower’s design—high-tech and aerodynamic—symbolises the optimistic vision of Indonesia’s financial industry. A series of elliptical rings of aluminium composite panels, representing a row of coins standing on their sides, create the 12-storey building’s façade. The curved façade also provides a structural advantage—the shape helps evenly distribute the wind load. Additionally, the wind is directed by a series of louvres to a wind turbine located just under the roof, providing an alternative energy source for building operations.



Elevating the building on a podium platform amplifies the building’s presence while opening up ground-level spaces for public services, such as shops, cafes, a gallery, a bank and meeting rooms.

The podium itself also integrates green concepts—landscaping covers the podium roof as it slopes upward from the ground level, balancing modern technology with environmental concerns.



State-of-the-art technology has been installed in the top floor, which is dedicated to trading services. Meanwhile the ground floor has a drop-off courtyard, connecting the tower to the adjacent vibrant city walk and waterfront promenade


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Redevelopment of Sarinah Square*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Satrio International Shopping Belt*

*Existing Condition​*
​
*Future Plan​*
​
1. Kuningan City || Mixed Use || U/C
2. Bank Nisp Tower || Office || Built
3. Mall Ambassador || Mall || Built
4. ITC Kuningan || Mall || Built
5. Mega Kuningan Land || Mixed Use || Pro
6. Menara Bank Danamon || Office || Built
7. Sommerset Grand Citra || Apartment || Built
8. Ciputra World Lot 3-5 || Mixed Use || U/C
9. Ciputra World Lot 11 || Office & Condo || App
10. Ciputra World Lot 6 || Office & Condo || App
11. Ciputra World Lot 4 (6) || Office & Condo || App
12. Metropolitan Complex || Office || U/C
13. Sampoerna Strategic Square || Office & Golf Course || Built
14. Menara Satrio / Menara Stanchart || Office || Built


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Kuningan Central Station (Monorail Project*

Project Name: Kuningan Central Station
Location :Jakarta, Indonesia
Status : Design Development
Expected Completion : 2008 (Green Line); 2010 (Blue Line)
Gross Floor Area :2,700 m2 (includes stairs, bridge, concourse and platform)



Jakarta’s two-line Monorail system is part of a multi-pronged effort to alleviate congestion in Indonesia’s capital city. The planned Monorail consists of two lines: the green line will circle the business and trading district; the blue line will cross that same area of the city. Once operational, the system is expected to carry some 120,000 passengers on a daily basis.

The design for the green line’s Kuningan Central Station is driven by two main factors: first, it will take on a significant visual role in the city’s streetscape; and secondly, as an open structure, it has to consider Jakarta’s tropical climate. As one of the larger stations in the two-line monorail system, it will also act as a prototype for other stations along the line.

The monorail at Kuningan Central Station is elevated above Rasuna Street in the business district, with the station occupying the space above a median strip separating traffic lanes. At 16 metres high and 60 metres long, the station must compete visually with the area’s large buildings. With that in mind, the designers sought to reduce the size of the building mass, making it as transparent and light as possible.



As the stations are really more shelters than enclosed buildings, the designers also wanted to make sure that the station itself, the waiting areas and the access bridges were all open and incorporated into the street to not change the character of street life.

They sought inspiration for the structure from a tree, with the design filtering out sunlight and creating shade at street level. A layered roof functions as the top of the tree, cooling down the hot air as it flows through the building. (To reduce costs, other stations will have a different roof structure.)

The station’s structure is made of light concrete and steel to occupy as little space as possible while also being earthquake proof.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Jakarta’s Transportation Future*



Now that the Jakarta bus rapid transit (BRT) system is deemed a success, the government looks to other transportation systems to create a comprehensive city network that takes the pressure off the city’s overloaded roadways.

*Monorail*

Construction on the Monorail project is to start in 2007. The system will comprise two lines, designated by colour, that aim to alleviate congestion in Jakarta’s business district. The Blue line will run for 13.5 kilometres and have 15 stations; the Green Line will circle the district for 14.3 kilometres with 16 stations.

*MRT*

Construction is slated to start in 2010, running along the north-south corridor of the city. The subway train will run for 19 kilometres and will have the capacity to carry 45,000 passengers per hour, each direction.

*Waterways Transport*

Jakarta has over 13 rivers that are wide enough to be used for waterway transport. This transport development is hoped to stimulate the city’s waterfront spaces and attract tourism, while preserving Jakarta’s rivers and canals. There are currently plans for six main waterway lanes, providing 61 kilometres of transport.

*Hub Station*

Dukuh Atas in South Jakarta will become the city’s main integrated transportation hub, interfacing with the LRT (the existing commuter train), MRT, Monorail, Waterways and Busway.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Busway Jakarta*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*The Trillium at Simprug*

South Jakarta
Land size: 2.8 ha
GFA: 125,000 sqm
Consists of Mall, Condo & Hospital
Developer: PT. Lippo Karawaci TBK
Location : near Binus School Simprug

Status: Design
Construction Date: TBD


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Indonesia Movieland - The Hollywood of Indonesia*



Indonesia Movieland is PT Jababeka’s vision of the future for Indonesia’s TV broadcast and film industry. Capitalising on PT Jababeka’s corporate legacy of being a pioneer in the industrial sector since 1989, we seek to contribute to the establishment and development of Indonesia creative industry sector. Our focus is on the TV broadcast and film industry.

Indonesia Movieland is envisioned to be “the 1st one stop TV broadcast and film industry centre in Indonesia”. Accommodated in 36 ha of land in Kota Jababeka, it will provide the facilities and resources needed to bring Indonesia’s TV broadcast and film industry to greater height.

*RARE COMPETITIVE ADVANTAGE*

1. Positioned at the heart of 5600 ha Kota Jababeka, Indonesia movieland has the rare benefit of the convenience of using the various existing facilities located close to each other within Kota Jababeka for shooting locations.

2. It also has the advantage of shooting permit efficiency because Indonesia Movieland works in partnership with Kota Jababeka management who administer the 5600 ha Kota Jababeka.

3. Jababeka Industrial Estate houses 1350 factories from 23 countries, all of which have some need for above the line promotion. They are the captive market for the TV commercial producers

4. Kota Jababeka has two private power plants (Bekasi Power & Cikarang Listrindo) serving all of its area, as such the great need of electricity in TV broadcast and film industry can certainly be met without much difficulty

5. The President Film Academy will provide the much needed quality talent and professional for the TV broadcast and film industry



INDONESIA MOVIELAND COMPLEX

1. Various studio facilities of different sizes, suited to the making of TV commercials, films and live broadcast programs.

2. Flexible working spaces to accommodated both pre-production and post-production works of the industry, start up companies or established ones equally

3. Uniquely designed cultural centre that will be one of the landmark of Indonesia’s creative industry facility.

4. In cooperation with President University, the President Film Academy will train the next generation of Indonesia’s TV broadcast and film professionals.

5. A wide variety of accommodations to take care the needs of everybody from film crews to high level producers and talents

6. Classy and comfortable cafes and entertainment spaces that opens 24hours to suit the different working style and lifestyle of the creative industry people

7. Complete commercial facilities to ensure that both residents and guests will be able to find their needs and wants within the area

8. Residences starting from high rise apartment blocks to stylish landed villa house, that offers glamour, convenience, safety and affordability

9. Integrated internet connection with high speed connectivity throughout the area


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*70 Storey Office Tower in Sudirman*

an unknown 70 storey office tower proposal located in Jalan Sudirman, Jakarta


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Jakarta's Metropolitan Complex*







*The proposed WTC III*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Department of Religion Office*

Location : Jl. M.H Thamrin. Beside Menara BPPT.
Office Tower, 20 Storeys


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Pacific Place Jakarta - Phase II*

The first phase of Pacific Place is already finished. Tan Kian, one of property tycoon in Indonesia, is planning to build the second phase of Pacific Place Jakarta.





Located behind the 1st Pacific Place in SCBD, the 2nd phase will be :
a 70 storeys Apartment / Hotel / Service apartment / Office tower ( haven't decided yet )
Retail mall
2,500 sqm Ballroom
a 40 storeys Apartment / Hotel / Service apartment / Office tower ( haven't decided yet )
the upcoming Green Line Monorail Station will be built inside the mall. And between the 1st & the 2nd will be connected by a pedestrian walkway.

Official site : www.pacificplace.co.id


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Taman Ria Senayan*

*Description*

Located on Senayan, Indonesia, Taman Ria Place is a medium scale F&B Mall, 3 storey and 1 level basement [25.000 sqm]. Formed by flying ribbons idea of flowing Architecture to construct the massing. The Ribbons will create a dynamic effect, fly through inside of the mall becoming interior feature.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

looks much better than Dubai for me! Bravo Indonesia!!!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Many Greats Project in Jakarta in 2009!

Good for Jakarta's skyline!!


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*JAKARTA TOWER*



Jakarta Tower (588m) when Built in 2009 will be the tallest free standing Tower in the World Surpassing CN Tower (553m). The winning design was created by Murphi/Iohn from the United States. However, since the design was too costly to develop, the government opted the runner-up design by East China Architecture Design & Research Institute (ECADI), who created Oriental Pearl Tower in China.

*Left to right: KL Tower, Shanghai Pearl Oriental Tower, Toronto's CN Tower and Jakarta Tower
*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Indonesia Tower (Proposed) *



The notion of stacked atria, which Skidmore, Owings & Merrill used in several projects over the last generation, has been employed by Jean-Paul Viguier for the Jakarta (Indonesia) Tower, a 1,186-foot-high structure that is 150 feet in diameter and consists of five 25-story modules that the authors say "look like Dixie cups stacked on top of one another - separated from each other by spacious sky lobbies." The 1995 design, the authors added, remains "in the concept stage."


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Indonesia will have The Biggest LED videoscreens tower in SEA. *

*The Grand Indonesia tower*



The Grand Indonesia tower (Jakarta, Indonesia) is a 57-story skyscraper covered with two LED videoscreens. The low-resolution back screen presents abstract motion art and the high-resolution foreground screen periodically presents lifestyle and branding content along the face of the building. Building visuals (both high and low resolution), comprise approximately 60,000 sq. ft. of LED video coverage along the exterior curtain wall.



The building was created by Darryl Yamamoto, AIA, director of Austin Veum Robbins Partners (AVRP) and Mixed Use Studio, both of Los Angeles (AVRP also has a San Diego office). Yamamoto was formerly with RTKL, where he designed the project.

“Essentially, the LED grid followed the form of the building’s curtain wall,” Yamamoto said. “Thus, the LED video strips were mounted against the building in several types of formations. In some instances, where there was glass, the LED video strips were placed inside the glass, facing outwards towards the public. Where there were opaque, metal panels on the building skin, the LED strips were recessed into reveals.”

via: www.electronicdisplaycentral.com/index.php/channel/1/id/871

*The Grand Indonesia Tower shines brightly along the main boulevard in Jakarta.*



Perhaps the most spectacular video cladding has been applied to the Grand Indonesia Tower in Jakarta. The 3.7-million-sq.-ft., mixed-use center, which is still under construction, features retail stores, a hotel and, as its centerpiece, a 57-story office tower.

The building was created by Darryl Yamamoto, AIA, director of Austin Veum Robbins Partners (AVRP) and Mixed Use Studio, both of Los Angeles (AVRP also has a San Diego office). Yamamoto was formerly with RTKL, where he designed the project.

"Essentially, the LED grid followed the form of the building's curtain wall," Yamamoto said. "Thus, the LED video strips were mounted against the building in several types of formations. In some instances, where there was glass, the LED video strips were placed inside the glass, facing outwards towards the public. Where there were opaque, metal panels on the building skin, the LED strips were recessed into reveals."

The tower's entire, front façade is covered with at least 60,000 sq. ft. of LED arrays. The 96-ft.-wide x 420-ft.-tall screen comprises approximately three-fourths of that space. The building crown and side walls will also feature LED lighting, which will draw attention to the front of building displays.

While LED lighting has become very "che-che" with architects, a few visionary building developers see the value of video walls as part of their buildings' design. Ideally, a perfect design would combine both lighting and video into a complete, visual motif.

Yamamoto observed that a building is normally defined by its exterior shape and, in some instances, the use of exterior lighting, which emphasizes that shape.

"Up to now, architecture has been about fitting buildings into 3-D space," Yamamoto said. "Videoscreens that completely cover a building's surface change the equation of how a building occupies that space. In a sense, a videoscreen covering a building surface places it in a fourth dimension, where pictorial and iconic imagery now become a representational feature of how the building presents itself."

Standard (Los Angeles), a company that develops architecturally integrated, multimedia installations, developed the tower's videoscreen and is designing its content. Adrian Velicescu, Standard's president, said, "This building isn't only the largest skyscraper in Jakarta," he noted, "but, upon completion [in 2007], its videoscreen will be the largest LED display in the world."

The screen is being manufactured by Odeco (Barcelona, Spain) and EuroSmartVision (Antony, France). TransMedia Wall, the Grand Indonesia Tower's video wall, has been developed in collaboration between Standard and EuroSmartVision.

Velicescu stated, "Very large videoscreens aren't just billboards. These screens also have a social responsibility to offer a 'civil function' beyond just advertising and branding messages. Kinetic art and socially relevant iconic graphics will also be shown on the building face. We believe that content should have some direct relationship to its surrounding community.

"We perceive about half the building's sign content will be revenue based, and the other half will be public-service announcements and art," Velicescu said. "All of this content will be designed with a natural visual pacing to make it compelling and more universally accepted by its viewing audiences."
__________________


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bakrie Tower *

Jakarta, Indonesia



Bakrie Tower is a 90,000 sq.m. 50-level corporate headquarters for one of Indonesia's premier land development corporations. The tower will house corporate offices for the company and includes an art gallery, conferencing and executive facilities to the upper levels. This unique twisting and rotating form tower will become the main anchor in a proposed Urban Development in Central Jakarta. 



This project was a direct commission for HOK and follows other successful developments in Jakarta.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

^^
BrAvo JAKARTA!!!


----------



## Phetoy6 (Aug 4, 2008)

Haven't seen the realization of the first project posted in this thread begins.. i'm one of their student...

but it's a very nice plan..


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Phetoy6 said:


> Haven't seen the realization of the first project posted in this thread begins.. i'm one of their student...
> 
> but it's a very nice plan..


UI station? isn't it?

next year i'll try to apply in UI, i hope i can received in that university..hehehe...still in high scholl please pray for my graduating:cheers:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

the taman ria project looks good..considering how the site it looks now..it's an abandoned mini theme park and only has a factory outlet, TGI Fridays and Embassy Club that still keeps the site alive..still remember though in late 2001(CMIIW) the mini theme park was still functioning and looking the total opposite of what it looks now


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

tollfreak said:


> the taman ria project looks good..considering how the site it looks now..it's an abandoned mini theme park and only has a factory outlet, TGI Fridays and Embassy Club that still keeps the site alive..still remember though in late 2001(CMIIW) the mini theme park was still functioning and looking the total opposite of what it looks now


Embassy will be relocated very soon. Is it a sign that the project is back from hiatus?

and yah...








Don't ever try to build this one. Not with that design, please. It's crap. This is Jakarta, not Vegas or somewhere China.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

samuel89 said:


> *Solitaire Mix Used*


nice projects 
this one reminds me of swiss re + torre agbar

















:lol:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

Never knew jakarta had these kinds of projects. It's amazing, but Jakarta has a bigger project in the future which is SOLVING THE FLOOD PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!

The projects aren't photo-realistic enough since Jakarta waters are like sea of garbage.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

fantastic projects, I can't wait for some of these to get built. Go Indonesia, I especially like these:


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> fantastic projects, I can't wait for some of these to get built. Go Indonesia, I especially like these:


Only this one turns into realization by far. It's being U/C now. Just in case you're interested, the update for this project is here

Btw, this building much reminds me to:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

yah


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

samuel89 said:


> *The Campuan, Bali Island, Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*@Samuel, I thought the title of this thread is 'Jakarta Project'*


----------



## emaulana (Jul 24, 2006)

some (almost all) of this thread contents, are taken from my blog: http://rwienuniverse.blogspot.com/

the thread starter doesn't even put the source link of this thread.
please clarify.

thanks.

_Rwien Universe by Erwin Maulana is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-Share Alike 3.0 Unported License._


----------



## phasuk111 (May 29, 2009)

Wow! , very beautiful ,


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

its all projects are amazing! when finished?
Jakarta its the real giant!!


----------



## 3nd4r3 (Aug 8, 2009)

superbomb!!!!!!
:applause:
cool,, jakarta will be one of the best skyline in the world..
:tyty:
:naughty:


----------



## KayaMaya (Aug 25, 2009)

FASCINATING!!


----------



## KayaMaya (Aug 25, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> fantastic projects, I can't wait for some of these to get built. Go Indonesia, I especially like these:


i like those too..fiinally,, building with modern n sophistcated architectures in indonesia,,


----------



## baihakki (Jan 7, 2009)

i like those projects but the architecture reflects no indonesian architectural character. 
can we ever combine modern architecture with indonesian traditional arhitecture? Maybe a Batik-patterned high-rising building


----------



## orrible (Nov 27, 2008)

jaja le stengo envidia.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Jakarta Rail Integrated Transit Map (2019)*

Commuter Line - LRT Jakarta - MRT Jakarta



gazart said:


> mencoba merapikan peta om _Losbp_
> 
> Update Peta Sistem Rel Urban Jabodetabek (2020).
> Yang kemungkinan dekat akan dibangun hingga tahun 2020.
> ...


_# peta Commuter Line KCJ - peta LRT Jakarta - peta MRT Jakarta_


----------

